# Hi, from Victoria BC!



## Efionawade (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi everyone! I finally decided that I should start posting here. I am a random creeper and I'm a MAC cosmetics employee!

My name is Fiona, I've been doing makeup for about 5 years, 2 being professionally. I am self taught, but inspired by everyone and everything around me, and I learn new things every day with makeup through work, and experience.

I am currently looking to relocate from Victoria, to Vancouver BC. 

Here are a few photos to start me off here, and I'm sure you'll see me posting looks here and there in the forums!


The "Alta Moda" Makeup Look from...... uh oh. I forget the line that this look came out with. A few months ago.
http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/m...g?t=1236621224

This one is even older:
http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/m...g?t=1236621233

Annnnd finally, a recent one, rockin' the neutral look.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 9, 2009)

For those who know me, Fiona is a very good friend of mine


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm still pretty confused with this site, there's just so much on it that I don't even know where to start.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Efionawade* 

 
_I'm still pretty confused with this site, there's just so much on it that I don't even know where to start._

 
You'll get the hang of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Start by clicking on forums, then "New Posts"


----------



## nendaria (Mar 9, 2009)

You will love it in Vancouver! 

D.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey girl, and welcome!

This site is an amazing resource, and tonnes of fun as well.  I have lived in Vic and currently live in Van, it's a really easy transition.

Have fun here on Specktra, and when you make it to Van!


----------



## PBunnieP (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Fiona! Yes yes there is so much to do/look here, i always spend waaaaaay too much time on Specktra.

PS. You'd love VANCOUVER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'd love to see you at a MAC counter next time i'm Mac-ing. Please keep us update on which location you end up at!


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 9, 2009)

Woo, I'm from Vancouver too lolz.

I don't think there's much difference in weather though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't mind the difference in weather, I just want a faster paced environment! I will definitely update you all if/when I get a position over there!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

welcome to Specktra Fiona!


----------

